# AUDI Team Oreca R8 LMS Debuts in Dijon



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Audi Team Oreca R8 LMS Debuts in Dijon*









Two-time champions of the French FSA-GT in 2006 and 2007, Team Oreca now makes its sixth return to the series. The Signes-based team returns with the support of Audi France to GT3 - a growing category that includes many manufacturers. For the 2009 season, Team Oreca Audi R8 will be one of the first to race the R8 LMS that has been extensively developed by Ingolstadt. To meet the challenge of the GT3 class, Audi relies on a select group of teams familiar with the brand. This particular team, part of ORECA, is especially experienced with the four-ring marque having fielded the #4 Playstation Audi R8 in the 2005 24 Hours of Le Mans. 
* Full Story *


----------

